# So worried about making mistakes at work I end up making more mistakes



## D3pressedpanda (Aug 29, 2015)

My workplace is full of backstabbing people so I told myself to stay away from the drama at all costs. People have spread rumours about me, gossiped about me behind my back but I just sucked it up, ignored them and focused on my work. Soon people were bored of me and moved on to the next victim. 

All my hard work paid off, I was recently given a slight promotion and a pay raise  Unfortunately that put me back in the spotlight and people are once again saying bad things about me. I accidentally sent out an email with some typos and a coworker forwarded that email to everyone and pointed out all the 'horrible' mistakes I made. Now I'm so anxious about making mistakes that I can't focus and ended up making more careless mistakes..

Today I sent an email with all the dates wrong...I thought we were still in August :cry


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm in the same kind of workplace, but it takes the form of people backstabbing others when they aren't around about all the things they do wrong. And what bothers me, is that some of the things they talk about, I feel I do as well...so it makes me wonder what they say about me when I'm not there.

Congratulations on your promotion...it means you are still doing the right things, correctly.

As a fellow worry wart, though, I can only say to not let the other things bother you...though I know they'd bother me, too.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

THATS EXACTLY MY PROBLEM!!! i make so many mistakes at work bc im afraid of making mistakes. ill probably get fired for it soon haha. be glad you got a promotion... you're doing better than you think


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I have worked with a bunch of backstabbers for the last five years. If anyone makes a mistake, they just brush it to one side and correct it. Not a whole amount is said. When it comes to me however&#8230;dear me. It has to be discussed by everyone, highlighted, underlined, put in bold and made italic. Not only that, it's remembered months, if not years down the line.

Yes, I've been reminded of mistakes I made two/three *years* ago&#8230; :um I don't know of anyone else who gets reminded of things which simply don't matter.

Due to the heavy workload, mistakes are inevitable. However, I do find the more I stress out about making them, the more will happen. Then I stress more and then I basically turn to pieces and most things goes wrong. I then get told off and everything then goes wrong. Typically, people don't like to be supportive when you're down. It's an easier option to just keep on kicking you and I've had this feeling in the workplace almost ever since I started my working career 14 years ago.

As I keep on stressing in work-related threads, it's not the work that bothers me. It's the mixing and dealing with people - and the people who continually misinterpret just about anything I say or do. This is what has made me the socially anxious person I am&#8230;

Changing jobs won't make any difference as I'll face people wherever I go. The same problem will just follow me. Not only that, add in the stress/anxiety issues when it comes to meeting another group of new people.

Fortunately, I finish work today and not due back into the 21st. I desperately need the break away from all of this. I've not had more than two consecutive working days off for a whole year&#8230;


----------



## D3pressedpanda (Aug 29, 2015)

Hayman said:


> As I keep on stressing in work-related threads, it's not the work that bothers me. It's the mixing and dealing with people - and the people who continually misinterpret just about anything I say or do. This is what has made me the socially anxious person I am&#8230;
> 
> Fortunately, I finish work today and not due back into the 21st. I desperately need the break away from all of this. I've not had more than two consecutive working days off for a whole year&#8230;


The same keeps happening to me too. People keep misinterpreting everything I say and they remember it FOREVER! A lot of times I've gotten over it already and a long time later someone decides to bring it up again. It's so frustrating.

Taking a break really helps. When I feel I'm at my breaking point I take a day off and the stress instantly goes away. Though I find that if the breaks are too long I end up getting stuck in holiday mode and have a hard time bouncing back. I recently took a week off to go on vacation and when I came back I felt like I was gone for months. I had to get used to all the drama and all the people again. It's been two weeks since I've been back and I finally feel like I'm back in work mode.


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I am sorry that you are having to endure that. I have noticed more meticulous I become, the more I tend to make mistakes. I think you work with a very lousy group of people. I just hope you can find the peace you deserve at your workplace.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't worry about them spreading the rumors at work, and just remember - rumors are nothing more then a popular trend that give someone something to talk about. And when you got that slight promotion", them doing that to you was their pathetic way of attempting to "put you back in your place", 'cause if they then feel inferior to you...well they just can't have that can they?...Insecure people who hate themselves don't want others to be happy about anything....**** 'em. And remember, don't carry it with you when you get home...you're there to put on your game face then get a paycheck...


----------

